# Brown top hygetropins



## JAXNY

Any one have any info on these brown tops?
Until yesterday I didn't know they even 
Had brown tops. I've only seen green
And bluish green tops pictured. 
Had a box of the 200iu green top 
old style anti Counterfeit sticker.
 Got good results from Them. 
Now I'm I've come across 100iu kit 
Brown tops. Never even knew they came
In 100iu. Also is the verification site legit. 
There are two sites. One for the new
Version of the sticker and one for the old. 
First site says the kit is good.


----------



## gymrat827

pretty sure mine are brown tops.

i never tested mine, but saw good fatloss with 2-3IU.....and i was eating shitty too.  sleep as well.


----------



## brown1106

Mine are Brown top. Mine tested at 9 yesterday but that may be that I just don't do well on gh others say its g2go


----------



## 63Vette

A bro on another site just got a serum test back of 49 on the Brown Top Hyges. In fact - here are the results he posted on three different GH:

Blue tops 10ius: 32.6
Hyges 8iu pinwheels: 36.1
Hyges 10iu Brown Tops: 49.2


Pretty damn good..... he tests 10iu (I'm sure of this) and at about 1 hour and 45 minutes after pinning (I am pretty sure about this).

Respect,
Vette


----------



## SFGiants

Brown Tops with Pinwheel are from Hygetropin.com.cn the only place to trust getting legit Hyge's

The top are brown to not confuse with the teal tops as 1 kit is 200iu 25 8iu vials the other is 100iu 10 10iu vials.

I love Hygetropin great stuff I do a mis of 2iu Riptropin and 2iu Hygetropin because I have both and won't neglect one of the the other lol.


----------



## SFGiants

brown1106 said:


> Mine are Brown top. Mine tested at 9 yesterday but that may be that I just don't do well on gh others say its g2go



Hyegtropin is highly faked.


----------



## JAXNY

63Vette said:


> A bro on another site just got a serum test back of 49 on the Brown Top Hyges. In fact - here are the results he posted on three different GH:
> 
> Blue tops 10ius: 32.6
> Hyges 8iu pinwheels: 36.1
> Hyges 10iu Brown Tops: 49.2
> 
> 
> Pretty damn good..... he tests 10iu (I'm sure of this) and at about 1 hour and 45 minutes after pinning (I am pretty sure about this).
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Thanks Vette that's good to hear. I was 
Expecting green tops but as long as these
Are testing well that's fine with me. 
I hit the dislike button on accident. 
iPhones a little jumpy.


----------



## JAXNY

SFGiants said:


> Hyegtropin is highly faked.



So if I put the anti counterfeit code in
At the website and it says real then they
Are GTG? or are they faking the stickers 
Too?


----------



## gymrat827

JAXNY said:


> So if I put the anti counterfeit code in
> At the website and it says real then they
> Are GTG? or are they faking the stickers
> Too?



no.  go test yours.  thats it.  

if you want to be sure thats the only way.  too many variables otherwise.


----------



## brown1106

Ok, here goes a crazy question but what is the pinwheel u guys are referring to?


----------



## Capt'n Ron

brown1106 said:


> Ok, here goes a crazy question but what is the pinwheel u guys are referring to?



look here http://hygetropin.com.cn/fake-and-genuine


----------



## Bob N Weave

Recently got some brown top 100 iu kits com.cn... 

They good to go?


----------



## Bob N Weave

JAXNY said:


> How do you know they are gtg? Tested?



Sorry, I might not have been clear enough, I was asking, are they good to go?


----------



## JAXNY

Bob N Weave said:


> Sorry, I might not have been clear enough, I was asking, are they good to go?


Oh, we'll that's a good question. I'm trying
To find out too. I'm hearing mixed 
Results. So idk. 
I did the green tops before and liked
Them a lot. I thought I was getting green
Tops again but ended up with these
Brown tops. I've still got rips so I haven't
Tried them. I'm waiting to see if anyone
Has tested them. 
My plan was to have the hygetropins 
For summer since I didn't hold any
Water on them before and I leaned 
Out really well.


----------



## johnny5

Looks like the Hyg****.com.cn site is down and the .cn site is still up and running... are we to assume .com.cn went out of business?


----------



## Kazmir

I caution you to stay away from anything hyge at the moment, unless you are planning on doing serum testing as well as igf testing and are willing to lose your money on a gamble I would stay clear.


----------



## Redrum1327

bloods are the way to go but i just watch my hands (they swell and kinda ache )in between bloods bc i can only get bloods so often bc of my Doc and the state i live in


----------

